# An ISAF Parable About COIN, Reintegration



## The Bread Guy (15 Jun 2010)

Not much new info, but an interesting rhetorical approach - a "parable" about three battalion commanders:


> Three battalion level commanders in Afghanistan had very different views on their roles.
> 
> The first battalion commander saw his task as killing or capturing the enemy.  Issues such as governance, development, and interaction with local leaders and people were someone else’s problem.
> 
> ...



More on link re:  which bn cdr "wins".


----------

